# My 2 JRT Pups



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are my 2 Girls Kia and Missy, the one with brown eye patches is Missy and the Masked one is Kia xox


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

sooo sweet  xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

They are cuties.


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks xox


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

awww they really are gorgeous


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhhhh - sweet little pups.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww real cuties  x


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lovely little girls, really cute . Do i detect some rascal-ment in those eyes?


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

both are very well behaved until they fight lol but ive been told this is normal lol they eat together sleep in the same bed and even share their toys, they have lots of toys to keep them occupied but they just find each other very interesting, so interesting it ends in cuts...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I am in love with them!! 
Sooo Lush!!

xxxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw what cuties - love the one in his bed


----------



## pinkabell_87 (Dec 9, 2008)

awww they are so cute


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

i bet they keep you busy good fun the jrt into everything and never stop still for long


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww lovely little pups. They will keep you on your toes as they get older. I have a 1 yr old JRT and he is such a lively friendly little chap. Have lots of fun with them.


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow thanks for all the comments and replys, they are massize now lol, they have been walkies everyday from when they where allowed out, and they love it, they have even snifed another JRT lol and a horse... hehehe they are little rascals, they sleep on my bed near my pillow, and i wake up to big slobby kisses lol xox


----------

